

Hackers Wanted (Unreleased Directors Cut) - ckt
http://cyberkooltour.blogspot.com/2011/06/hackers-outlaws-or-patriots-anonymous.html
Would the U.S. Government use a hacker group to launch a campaign of global terror? "The next war is not going to be fought with bullets, guns and bombs, it's going to be fought with code and computers."
======
nowarninglabel
I'm pretty sure the best way to ensure your link goes unread is to put it in
all caps.

~~~
ckt
edited! thanks m8 ;)

------
TMK
Have to say that was nice documentary.

------
ckt
Would the U.S. Government use a hacker group to launch a campaign of global
terror?

------
ckt
"The next war is not going to be fought with bullets, guns and bombs, it's
going to be fought with code and computers."

